
Florida lawmakers vote to stay in Daylight Saving Time all year long - daegloe
https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/07/us/florida-year-round-daylight-saving-time-trnd/index.html
======
robotcookies
This is really just re-labeling the numbers for time. So now, 9 am is called
10 am.

Alternatively, they are forcing people to wake up earlier but this effect may
not last for long. By 'earlier' I mean it in the sense of our biological
clocks.

There is something about people who push for permanent daylight savings. They
are usually morning people who can't seem to (or want to) understand that what
works for them is not necessarily what works for everyone. Many students
especially are hurt by early schedules because that causes them to not get
enough sleep.

~~~
sk5t
> This is really just re-labeling the numbers for time. So now, 9 am is called
> 10 am

Were you expecting some fundamental shift in space-time?

Aren't all of our efforts at DST, time zones, leap seconds, and so on, simply
ways to assign an economically and politically convenient label to each
instant in time?

~~~
robotcookies
The labels we assign start to have significance. 12 has significance as lunch
time to most. 9 am may be when business starts.

When I say they are just re-labeling numbers, I mean that if someone now gets
hungry at 1pm instead of 12, that individual will start to act accordingly.
It's possible that people will start to eat at 1pm and the significance of
those clock numbers starts to change accordingly.

Maybe that happens or maybe not. My point is they established their
significance for a reason. But imagine if a group of people who got hungry at
11am all the time decided it was good to establish 11am as lunch time by
calling it noon.

------
thrownaway954
would it make more sense stop the switch in Novemeber to stay in Eastern
Standard Time and get rid of Eastern Daylight Time entirely?

~~~
jonwachob91
Not in Florida... Our primary industry is tourism, it allows us to not have
any state taxes to pay. Having a 'longer' day allows for tourist to do more
tourist related activities later into the night, increasing the Florida
economy. (Summer is our big family tourism season, while Winter is our big
snowbird tourism season).

~~~
thrownaway954
it would be nice if lawmakers could, for once, make a decision not based on
the dollar.

------
mehly
One less reason to move to Florida.

